# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  عضو جديد اهلا بي عندكم

## البوب شريف

السلام عليكم انا شريف من مصر 
ارجو ان تقبلوني معكم 
شكرا

----------

